# New Member



## port4 (May 30, 2005)

Just want to say hello to all. I am looking forward to being part of the OUTBACK team. I love mine. We used it four times now with no dissapointments. A special hello to HOOPBOB whom I met camping on the Memorial Day weekend. He's the reason I joined!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hello Steve

Glad to have you aboard
It was great meeting you and your family this weekend.
We'll have to hook up again sometime.
Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site Steve!!!

Congrads on your new trailer.

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

port4,

Welcome to Outbackers! action

Have a great summer and enjoy the forum.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and hope you continue to enjoy your new outback. Glad you joined despite Hootbob







Just kidding Don









Mike


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Hi Steve: As one newbie to another you will get great information and help from this site just as I have.









Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Port4

Congrats on your TT and welcome to Outbackers.com action We've meet Don & is family as well on our last camping trip. Hootbob you are becoming a celebrity









Check out 1000 Island Rally thread. There will be a bunch of us meeting there Set 16-18

Thor


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Welcome to the site and welcome to Outbacking! Glad to hear that things seem to be running smoothly for you! action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome Steve and family. action


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Glad to have you on board.









I hope you and your family enjoy that terrific Outback. FUN FUN FUN! action


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome! Always nice to have more Outbackers!


----------

